# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Future national prep cycle

## mrlittleman

So Its super early I know, Im still running my bulk cycle but I like to know things in advance and have a plan. In my other thread I wrote what I ran for my last show, DIDNT RUN ANY SHORT ESTER! But now I feel like Im at the level where not wanting to pin alot goes out the window. I will have a coach that will help me with this but wont be hiring him for another few months and by then I dont want to be in a crunch for time ordering what i need. So I figured Id keep it as simple as possible and similar to what Ive ran last go around but maybe adjust dose a bit and would like some advise and input with that info I told everyone.

This is what I ran last time. LAST PREP

Test eth at 700mg wk 1- 14wks
Dbol 30mg ed 1-4wk
Eq at 500mgwk 1-8wks
Tren eth at 600mg wk 3-14wks
Mast eth at 600mg wk 4-14wks
Winny 50mg ed for 3 wks and 100mg for 10days

T3 and clen was in the mix along side letro and other antis on hand, also ran ghrp 6 and frag but I`d rather not get into that as much but mainly just GEAR.

I would like to run Tren ace and test pro and mast pro this time or at least the last 6 weeks or so. But also wouldn't that be a good way to start the cycle off so it kicks in faster? Is there a way to set it up that way? Thought Ive read somewhere in a few forums that they'll use the short ester for a few weeks, switch to longer ester then back to short.... I feel that may complicate things a little. I will definitely run a 16 week cycle.
Just a rough thought of what id like to run,

Future prep cycle
updated 2/28/17

ok finally after getting a dam calender and converting 3x pins and 4x pins a week to eod, the MG per week is different and wanted to update.

test eth 750mg 16-5 1cc 3x wk or 1.25cc totaling 937.5mg week....(most ive ran was 750mg, lil more may be good?)
tren eth 450mg 14-7 .75cc 3x wk
tren mix 150mg 14-7 .25cc 3x wk
mast eth 495mg 13-7 .66cc 3x wk
(maybe avavar low dose 50mg ed for first few weeks)???? POINTLES???

test pro 350mg 4-1 1cc eod ------ .5cc ed
tren ace 700mg 6-0 2cc eod ----- 1cc ed
mast eth 700mg 6-0 75cc eod ----.4cc ed

winny 50mg 6-3 last 20 days 100mg ed
halo 25mg last 20 days

what a pain in the ass. lol

Stats
6' current 258lbs at 12%ish??? I think i posted pics already somehwere
done idk, 8 cycles maybe more. 
soon to be coach said usually at this level competitors so a 3 month bulk then right to a 3 month cut.... well after im done with my bulk I will come off everything for 8 weeks, well thats why i planned. But now I may keep test at say 375mg a week and do some igf and frag to help keep everything smooth into prep.

----------


## DHew

I will let some others chime in here, but for starters I would pick an ester and stick with it through the duration of your cycle. I wouldn't go back and fourth. Your phase one Tren dose appears to be off as well, are you getting 250mg per ml test vials and 300mg per ml tren vials?

----------


## mrlittleman

Reason why Im switching is do to ( less water retention etc) since everyone was in my gym and online was telling me im crazy for doing long ester up till the show. And I def not running prop and ace for a 12-16 week cycle pinning ED lol (80-100 injections ) 
Start with eth for the first 8-10 weeks then switching to short. NOT going back and forth multiple times. Only switching ONCE, though this was common from my research. 
For the phase one is tren eth 200.... so 3 cc a week....and tren ace is 100mg, 1cc ed. As for the phase 1 with test its 250mg eth, 3cc a week. and phase 2 test prop is 100mg. 100mg EOD....

Im confused on what your talking about, these are all normal dose MG per ML....? I think I`m either missing something and not understanding what your saying, or vis versa....

----------


## Livinlean

Tren ace might be a little high but other than that it looks pretty good. Im assuming you have an AI for your cycle? You mentioned having letro just for the end.

Personally, I wouldn't run the superdrol to start off such a long prep cycle nor would I trust dandelion root for a national show. 

But why even bother to set up a cycle... if you're hiring a coach chances are he's going to give you a cycle to follow...

----------


## kelkel

> S
> Stats
> 6' current 258lbs at 12%ish??? I think i posted pics already somehwere



Brother those are great stats. Re-post a couple pics if you don't mind!
LL above pretty much echo's what I would have said.

----------


## mrlittleman

well i have to rewrite what i just wrote so i will try and make it quick, Yes i have everything lol hcg , arimidex , tamox, prami , caber clomid. 
Can you explain why you wouldnt start off with superdrol to kickstart. ?
And i have everything besides the main stuff right now, I need to still get the test, tren , mast. But i have everything else. So if he was to change anything it would be easy but he said everything looks pretty good. Showed him my current bulk state and was excited. So well see. I probably will take the diuretic he wants me to but well see. 
Also Ill try and put another pic up, thought i did a couple months back but ill try.

----------


## mrlittleman

yesterday 258lbs


218lbs october

----------


## KINGKONG

Your a nasty dude mrlittle good luck with the comp..

----------


## mrlittleman

> Brother those are great stats. Re-post a couple pics if you don't mind!
> LL above pretty much echo's what I would have said.


I know 700mg a week may seem high but i handled 600-650 pretty easy on tren Eth so i figured I should be fine. I can always back off a little if i hear my body telling me to.

----------


## kelkel

Pics look great! Nice to see someone with wheels (including calves.)
I'd suggest keeping an eye on your RBC's. Tren 's also gonna kill your lipids.
What weight do you hope to compete at normally? 218 like the pic?

----------


## mrlittleman

The pics dont do my calfs justice either, idk those are bad angles but they seem tiny in the pics compared to in person. 
To be honest, i have no idea. I started at 245 with that cut and feel i still had plenty of fat, 5lbs maybe. Im bigger and just as lean or leaner then last time at 245. So I can tell you Im gonna shoot for around 220ish or try and stay under 225 to make heavyweight. But then again, the coach might have some great tricks that he was taught by chris aceto that may pack on more muscle while dieting and be 235 lol. 
My main goal for this isnt so much weight for the show, it to come in pro level or at least almost pro level condition. Then with the knowledge of the coach come in hard and full which i wasnt in my last show. 


messed up my carbs and water sodium timing.... we live and learn

----------


## kelkel

Well, you appear to have a great frame for it. Conditioning is what wins shows these days as you know. If you can come in just under 225 with on point conditioning it would be awesome and you'd probably kill it. What show you considering?

I know what you mean about calves. Arguably one of my best parts as well. Way too many guys neglect them....

----------


## mrlittleman

Thats one thing ive noticed more and more. It doesnt matter if you have a bubble gut, if your lower BF thats gonna give you a edge over someone more balanced but not as in good condition. I only started fasted cardio 4 weeks out from that show too. Thats what I love, learning something each time and improving.

----------


## DHew

Looking real nice. Your legs are killer.

----------


## mrlittleman

ok so im a little confused but He knows what hes doing. This is what the coaches outline is for me. 

Tren E at 12 weeks 200-300mg per week
Masteron E 14 weeks out 400mg per week all the way through
Test E or Sust 750mg per week until 4 weeks out then switch to test prop but ONLY if painless
at 6 weeks out tren ace starts and tren E drops
Orals start here at 6 weeks out 
Clen , t3, and letro are as needed and can start as early as 12 weeks out 

Wondering why hes wanting me on such low does.... Maybe hes thinking pharma grade?? 
Masteron eth all the way up to the show? Cause it doesnt hold water cause its a dht? IDK.
Not wanting to go against his word at all but I think I may up the dose of tren a little.

So in simple terms this is what its looking like now. Updated 1/9/17

test e 750mg 16-5
tren eth 500mg 14-7
mast eth 400mg 14-5 / 600mg 4-1

test prop 400mg 4-1
tren ace 700mg 6-1
winny 50mg 6-3, 100mg 2-0
halo 20mg for last 25 days

Am i an idiot for wanting to run a little higher since Ive ran XXX amount for my last show and know my body? I know alot of people do this as well but still

----------


## DHew

No one knows your body better than you. If you know what a certain dose will give you as far as results and sides, then go for it. Does he know your cycle history?

----------


## kelkel

Why not discuss it with him?

----------


## mrlittleman

The reason why I havent told him cycle history is cause I havent paid him yet. So Im sure he doesnt want to do much real work until then as I understand as Im the same way with my clients. Ive had to many want (free advise) from me saying they are gonna get on a program. But i email him just now what i ran last show.

----------


## mrlittleman

emailed and went back and forth. Now that he know my history a little, we decided on whats what. Ill post when i have time since now IM doing Eod instead of 3x per week and 4 times per week.

----------


## mrlittleman

ok finally after getting a dam calender and converting 3x pins and 4x pins a week to eod, the MG per week is different and wanted to update.
Still rather run higher tren eth and mast but he knows his stuff. 
Decided no superdrol even though i have it on hand he said thats a bit overload on my liver since im doing winny and halo at the end, although i am going to run NAC and a organ blend sup

test eth 750mg 16-5
tren eth 450mg 14-7
mast eth 400mg 13-7

test pro 350mg 4-1
tren ace 700mg 6-0
mast eth 525mg 6-0
winny 50mg 6-3 100mg 2-0
halo 20mg last 25 days

what a pain in the ass. lol

----------


## kelkel

> what a pain in the ass. lol


Literally.

----------


## mrlittleman

ha!!

----------


## mrlittleman

UPDATED WITH PINNING ROUTINE. 

test eth 750mg 16-5 ------1cc 3x wk ------ or 1.5cc 2x wk
tren eth 450mg 14-7 -----.75cc 3x wk ------or 1.125cc 2x wk
mast eth 400mg 13-7 -----.66cc 3x wk -----or 1cc 2x wk

test pro 350mg 4-1 ------1cc eod
tren ace 700mg 6-0 ------2cc eod
mast eth 525mg 6-0 -----.75cc eod

winny 50mg 6-3 100mg 2-0
halo 20mg last 25 days

Pinning 3x a week over 2x a week so i can pin less oil, but then im only shooting like 1cc less so maybe Ill do 2x.

----------


## kelkel

> UPDATED WITH PINNING ROUTINE. 
> 
> test eth 750mg 16-5 ------1cc 3x wk ------ or 1.5cc 2x wk
> tren eth 450mg 14-7 -----.75cc 3x wk ------or 1.125cc 2x wk
> mast eth 400mg 13-7 -----.66cc 3x wk -----or 1cc 2x wk
> 
> test pro 350mg 4-1 ------1cc eod
> tren ace 700mg 6-0 ------2cc eod
> mast eth 525mg 6-0 -----.75cc eod
> ...



I'd probably opt for 2x as well. What are you doing with your AI the last week or two? Any changes?

----------


## mrlittleman

coach will probably have me crash my estro with letro.

and luckily i have 5cc syringes so 2x a week it will be most likely

----------


## mrlittleman

Im going to try this little trick i heard from a couple friends where they back load into slin pins and shoot into pretty much any muscle group. Id rather pin ed with those at small dose then 25g 1" eod. So im going to test trial this idea they swear by with my bulk test/npp and see how it goes first. specially since im tired of going, thigh, thigh, glute, glute. Cause my delts ache after i pin them. So the fact if it works well like they say, hello to many more sight injections so scar tissue wont bulk. Chest, arms, delts, lats etc.

----------


## kelkel

I'd just be careful not to push to much volume in one shot with a slin pin.

----------


## mrlittleman

I hear ya, I ended up shooting 2 slin pins yesterday, left upper chest and right upper chest. Does take a minute to shoot but so far way better then poking in a 1" 25g in my leg where i have always shot mostly. Plus i only had 5/16 31g pins so it will be easier to shoot with 30g when i get them. Plus I may just buy the 1/2 30g needles so if i need to shoot 1.5cc i can.

----------


## kelkel

I used to use 25's but switched to 27 x 1/2" for many shots. Really nice.

----------


## [email protected]

> So im going to test trial this idea they swear by with my bulk test/npp and see how it goes first. specially since im tired of going, thigh, thigh, glute, glute. Cause my delts ache after i pin them. So the fact if it works well like they say, hello to many more sight injections so scar tissue wont bulk. Chest, arms, delts, lats etc.


You should be able to get 3 or 4 spots in the quads and at least 3 areas in the glutes to pin. I only use quads and glutes but can rotate for a few weeks without hitting relatively the same spot. With your quads man it should be easy to rotate pin locations. For scar tissue you can roll on a lacrosse ball and break it up. I had a spot in one glute that squeaked when I pinned from scar tissue. A couple of sessions with the lacrosse ball fixed it.

Awesome job man. Congrats on your progress.

----------


## mrlittleman

Thanks for all the feed back. 

prep is starting to get close. March 11th is 20 weeks out (16wks out prep starts) and ive got everything i need to start. Im not going to come all the way off cycle, although i usually do a hcg /nlova and clomid pct, Im just going to drop to test 250mg a week for the next 5-6 weeks (i just rand hcg last month to get my balls a boost). Only reason Im not coming all the way off and for the first time i might add is cause its for a short time and then prep starts, also the coach said this would be a better option. 
Anyways I already picked up an additional few extra test e and tren mix of 50 ace 150 ena , so Im probably going to start that tren mix when I do the tren at 14wks out so I can get it in my system quicker since it have ace. Other besides that I have some anavar now also which is what i think gave me acid reflux but not 100% sure it was that. I was thinking on hitting anavar at a low dose 50mg a day for a few weeks when i start my prep cycle at 16 weeks out. 
Cheers

----------


## DHew

You mean May 11th right?

----------


## mrlittleman

Updated OP with new updated cycle.

And DHew no, March 11th. You may be thinking of a different national show.

----------


## mrlittleman

So update, started monday this week with the coach. 258.8 pounds. Starting with Approx 4000 cals. 90 fat, 450 carbs and 350 protein. First check in was today. weight was 255.6 and i feel great. Eating a ton and doing zero cardio right now (18.5 weeks out) lowest weigh in was 253.4. Im eating 5 whole meals, with a shake as a meal with oats and pb in it, with a shake on training days with 70 fat acting carbs.

----------


## kelkel

> Eating a ton and doing zero cardio right now



Living the dream right there!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Living the dream right there!


 Fucking A right! 

Following along, GL!

----------


## mrlittleman

Quick update, check ins were yesterday and he decided since I lost another pound in a week on zero cardio still and training 5x a week. We bumping the carbs up approx another 100 a day. So about 550 a day now. Next check ins are Thursday. Cheers. I'll try and post pics when I can, using my cellphone at the moment since I don't have a computer eat work anymore

----------


## BG

> ok so im a little confused but He knows what hes doing. This is what the coaches outline is for me.
> 
> Am i an idiot for wanting to run a little higher since Ive ran XXX amount for my last show and know my body? I know alot of people do this as well but still


Does he know what your running now? You never really want to lower what your running, you lose your anabolic peak. You dont need to have to have high dosages for prep, they are just helping you keep your muscle while dieting so hard. I messed up last time and ran too much before my prep. I peaked at about 7-8 weeks out then switched to short esters and things just werent the same.

----------


## mrlittleman

Quick update. Since we've upped the carbs. I gained about a pound. Went to 255 but after about 5 days I slowly went down to 253-254 again. Then I got a slight stomach flu for 2 days. Wasn't able to eat really, maybe 25-50% of what I should've. Went down to 252 only surprisely, then yesterday was back to a full day of normal eating and gym. This happened Tuesday and Wednesday so I weight this morning after a full day of eating and was still 252. So tomorrow is check ins ( coach knows everything) weigh ins and pics. Says this Saturday I better be ready for some change ( as in things are gonna start really getting into prep mode) since I'm 16 weeks out Saturday

----------


## mrlittleman

This was way before I even paid him to be my coach so he was probably given me the run around. I told him what I had and wanted to run. And he said looks really good, besides he has me running deca before I start my tren . This guys is a ifbb pro and his coach is Chris aceteo.... so I have full faith in this guy

----------


## BG

Sounds good  :Smilie:

----------


## mrlittleman

ok, checked in on sat, at 251.8 pounds waking up in the am after a deuce. We are officially starting (real prep). Monday I start doing 20 min of easy cardio 5x a week along with good ol carb cycling. 3 lows and 1 high. Long story short, my low days are almost about half the carbs Im doing now, and my high day is basically the same as Ive been doing before this )550 carbs. So my low days are about 300. Fats and protein the same. 
Cheers. 2 weeks i start tren !!

----------


## mrlittleman

As of today. I woke up at 247.6. Climbing down the weight perfectly. Since last update, sometimes last week we upd the cardio to 30 mins. And lowered the carbs just a tad, approx 50ish. Starting masteron e and tren mix this tomorrow. I'll try and get some progress pics of when I started to now soon. I'm 14.25 weeks out.

----------


## mrlittleman

Updated pics as of Monday. 14 weeks out and a lot of progress ahead of me .

----------


## MuscleScience

> Updated pics as of Monday. 14 weeks out and a lot of progress ahead of me .


Looking thick! what weight does your coach want you to come in at?

----------


## kelkel

Looking great!

----------


## mrlittleman

> Looking thick! what weight does your coach want you to come in at?


As far as I can tell and know. We're aiming for heavyweight. I wouldn't mind doing classic physique but npc weight is 205 for my height and even ifbb weight for me would be 215 which I think I'd have to loose a few pounds of muscle

----------


## H93

Delete this post please!!!

----------


## mrlittleman

Well apparently somehow my computer auto signed me on to my super old username, long story short, I thought that mods deleted my old account. So if mods can place delete my last post but keep my update pics that would be great

----------


## kelkel

You can edit out the entire narrative section yourself if you choose. Just enter some dashes or something after doing so.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

> Updated pics as of Monday. 14 weeks out and a lot of progress ahead of me .


Moment of curiosity. Do you have issues with your chest? You have a back of the gods but your chest is not equivalent sized...or was this back day?

I say this with all respect and admiration. Maybe it is the pose +lighting.

----------


## mrlittleman

I think it may have been a back day, and my chest sucks unless I'm pretty lean. Don't ask why. Lol my chest definitely isn't a strong point either.

----------


## mrlittleman

Been a few weeks, only lost a few pounds, floating 238-240. Feel and look leaner imo although I've only lost a few pounds. Under 100 carbs a day now on low days and about 200-250 on high days

----------


## MuscleScience

> Been a few weeks, only lost a few pounds, floating 238-240. Feel and look leaner imo although I've only lost a few pounds. Under 100 carbs a day now on low days and about 200-250 on high days


Look good man, your legs are poppin. How many weeks out are you?

----------


## mrlittleman

I'm currently 8.5 weeks out in this pic, so I'll definitely be taking full advantage of the next 2 month. I'll be posting some progress in a few weeks again. I

----------


## Bowtye8

I'm 4 weeks out... Trying to stay th course.... I'll come in lighter. about 210 show time. Currently 225. Will hit 220 in the next 2 weeks and then what ever dehydration does. usually about 10-12 pounds. 
Nice post and following.
I posted in Q&A.
Been on some basics. Test E and Tren A.
Wanted to try some Var and winny. I know its to short now but jumping on some Var for these last 4 weeks. starting at 50 then upping to 100 up until show. Just experimenting. I'm am not going fro my pro card wtc... Just all fun and learning experience at this point.
Did 3 shows last fall 5 weeks apart. Did a show then a few cheat meals then back on....
Placed 4th then 3rd in 2nd show and 2nd in third show.
Over 40 and heavy weight.
Nothing but some Test and Tren. Cut 2 weeks prior and that was it. No prop, winny or Var. So looking to try that this time around.

----------


## kelkel

> I'm 4 weeks out... Trying to stay th course.... I'll come in lighter. about 210 show time. Currently 225. Will hit 220 in the next 2 weeks and then what ever dehydration does. usually about 10-12 pounds. 
> Nice post and following.
> I posted in Q&A.
> Been on some basics. Test E and Tren A.
> Wanted to try some Var and winny. I know its to short now but jumping on some Var for these last 4 weeks. starting at 50 then upping to 100 up until show. Just experimenting. I'm am not going fro my pro card wtc... Just all fun and learning experience at this point.
> Did 3 shows last fall 5 weeks apart. Did a show then a few cheat meals then back on....
> Placed 4th then 3rd in 2nd show and 2nd in third show.
> Over 40 and heavy weight.
> Nothing but some Test and Tren. Cut 2 weeks prior and that was it. No prop, winny or Var. So looking to try that this time around.



Post some pics Bowtye. We'd all be glad to follow along with your progress. 3 shows in 5 weeks is brutal. Congrats.

----------


## Bowtye8

A few from last year.

----------


## Bowtye8

On Var for 50mg/day going to 100mg/day in 2 days.. 3 weeks out.
Also have Winny orals. What dose and timeframe...last 2 weeks or start ASAP? Sorry to hijack. I can start my own thread if needed. 

Did get some prop. So will run that starting next week. 
Currently 500 Test e/week & 400 Tren A /week. Pinning M/W/F.

Thanks

----------


## mrlittleman

Well it's only been a week or so since my last update. But on Monday I'm dying cause I'm still roughly the same weight I've been since the last 3-4 weeks. It goes down to a new low then up, back down and up. Noticed this wth previous preps also. Mainly cause of high carb weekends and low car weeks in previous preps. But now sure i think I've been getting leaner the last few weeks but the scale isn't moving much. Hell its going up, this morning was 243.2. Sure it could be from water weight due to a low dose of something I'm trying (no need to discuss) suppobable I'll flush everything out after a few days once I'm done taking it. But we switched my diet to dam near no carbs for my low training days.
2 cups of whites, 1tbs of pb
Meal 2,3,4. - 7.25oz chicken and veggies
Meal 5 8.25oz beef and veggies

Training days are the same besides pre workout meal has about 20g or carbs and I get 20 more right before the workout and 50 post workout.

High days are roughly 25g with each meal.

Idk I know the process of this, it's my 4 show.... but I just feel like for me, I have to eat almost nothing to get really lean. Whateve name of the game I guess
Just need to find tricks to help with the crazy cravings lately


Edit:
This was from a few days ago I thought I posted. 
Current check in was this morning and was 240. I'll post some pics next week for a progress, coach and I both feel I have definitely gotten leaner since last pic. But still haven't came off my experiment drug which once I'm done aims week it should be out my system and probably be down in the mid 230s.

----------


## kelkel

> But still haven't came off my experiment drug .



What are we talking about here? I missed this.

----------


## mrlittleman

> What are we talking about here? I missed this.


Just something that's not talked about so I figured I wouldn't discuss the specifics. Just hay I'm holdin a lot of water from it. And hopefully by Friday I'll be down 5-8 pounds once all the excuses water comes off and I'm back to normal water weight. 233-236approx hopefully

----------


## mrlittleman

Here is my 6 week out update. Just came off a drug so weighted in at 239.0 this morning. Down a couple pounds since Wednesday. Probably a few more in the next couple days from the excess water from it. Time to start getting. Stay guys. Switching to fast esters. And starting winny very soon.
Cheers

----------


## mrlittleman



----------


## mrlittleman

Wanted to post a pic of what I looked like oct 2016, weighting 218-219 on show day and what I currently look like at 5.5-6 weeks out weighing 238-240... and I need to cut another 12-15pounds to make weight. That's 2-2.5 lbs a weeks. 😬

----------


## kelkel

Tons of improvement right there!

----------


## Obs

Great work sir!

----------


## mrlittleman

Another update. As of today I weighed in at a low 234.0. Haven't been losing too much so my coach told me to switch it up and I was shocked. We cut back cardio to just fasted in the morning again. Also upped my carbs a bit to roughly 150ish and lowered protein just a hair..... and I went from floating around 237-238 to 2 days later 234-235. Going to stick with this for another day to two and he said "were gonna switch shit up soon" lol


Here are a few pics of my lasted progress

----------


## MuscleScience

> Another update. As of today I weighed in at a low 234.0. Haven't been losing too much so my coach told me to switch it up and I was shocked. We cut back cardio to just fasted in the morning again. Also upped my carbs a bit to roughly 150ish and lowered protein just a hair..... and I went from floating around 237-238 to 2 days later 234-235. Going to stick with this for another day to two and he said "were gonna switch shit up soon" lol
> 
> 
> Here are a few pics of my lasted progress


Looking good man.

----------


## mrlittleman

DESCRIPTION
This is me 3.5 weeks out. Progress has slowed for sure but hopefully that's just me since I see myself everyday. Upped my winny to 100mg, not feeling joint pain at all which is weird since I always do even at 50mg. I'll be starting halo soon at 25mg a day till day of. Lowest weight in was 234 but i cheated a bit last weekend and have a slight rebound in weight 242 but hopefully it will flush out in the next day or so. Down to about 30 carbs pre workout and that's it.
Cheers!!!

----------


## kelkel

Looking GREAT!

----------


## cousinmuscles

Wow! Very nice lines and excellent thighs and calves.

----------


## mrlittleman

I'll probably update roughly every five days or so. Here is 20 days out. Started halo at 20 and bumping to 25mg in a week. Getting provieon in replace of masteron e since I'm gonna run it of mast this weeks and I'll switch to 75mg ed of proviron 





And thanks for the love. It helps

----------


## DHew

Your back is looking nice, and hamstrings starting to separate nicely.

----------


## mrlittleman

Thanks dhew, I wish the lighting was better for my lower, hitting the side chest etc it's not showing the lines down the side. But it's decent lighting for the gym.

----------


## mrlittleman

Update 12 days out yesterday.

----------


## Back In Black

Well done mate, your legs are almost cartoonish.

What's your peak week plan?

----------


## mrlittleman

> Well done mate, your legs are almost cartoonish.
> 
> What's your peak week plan?


Thansk man. Ya I've had a hard time getting everything else to grow as much as my legs. 
And honestly have have no idea. First time with a coach. We ordered a couple diuretics that are potassium sparing but from what I know and hear from him, it's gonna be a safe approach. I'm guessing we'll drink plenty mon tues wed and drop it to how much idk on Thursday which are weigh ins, and Friday day of show guessing sips like usual. Since I'm not pealed I'm guessing we'll deplete sat Sunday Monday Tuesday Wednesday and even only load a little Thursday since its weight ins and I'm close to my weight and don't wanna be over, and probably carb up pretty hard starting Thursday night and Friday morning. That's my guess lol

----------


## kelkel

Outstanding! You're going to do great. Look forward to seeing your results.

----------


## MuscleScience

Your legs have come a long way. Everything is looking good, look forward to seeing the end product. GL!

----------


## DHew

Distilled water for show prep? 36hrs out half in for as much comes out.

----------


## mrlittleman

> Distilled water for show prep? 36hrs out half in for as much comes out.


As of right now just normal water. I'll have to ask if he wants me to switch like Wednesday but no mention of it. 

Peak week started yesterday. Not sure when we are starting to carb up but as of now I'm having under 50 carbs a day. Weight was 234.5 this morning.
I'll try and get pics day of show in hotel or something but if anyone has competed there will be a million other things on my mind. Cheers

----------


## MuscleScience

> As of right now just normal water. I'll have to ask if he wants me to switch like Wednesday but no mention of it. 
> 
> Peak week started yesterday. Not sure when we are starting to carb up but as of now I'm having under 50 carbs a day. Weight was 234.5 this morning.
> I'll try and get pics day of show in hotel or something but if anyone has competed there will be a million other things on my mind. Cheers


Dang man, you look spot on. GL!

----------


## mrlittleman

Final update I posted my stage shots. Weighed 237.2 Wednesday at 7pm after final meal and 1.5 gal of water. By Thursday at 4pm was weigh ins which unneeded to be 225.25 or under...... woke up Thursday at 4am to start the drive to Vegas, was 232.2.... by 7am I was 231.0 by 11am I was 230.0.... I got to the hotel at 130pm and was 229.2. I have to loose 4 more pounds in a few hours so I walked around with a garbage bag on. Went to weigh in at 415pm and was 224.8.... just made weigh and coach said to down a 32oz water and a meal. Was a great experience. There was 39 guys in heavyweights this year and although I didn't get my pro card. Next time I know what I need to bring. And probably won't post that journey cause we'll, I'll definitely be going in as I plan on going pro next time. Now I'll be starting my bulk. Stay lean as usually 10% ish , no higher. But I will not step on stage without another 10lbs of solid muscle.

These pics are from the stage

----------


## MuscleScience

So envious of your legs, great work man. Cheers to you earning your Pro Card.

----------


## kelkel

You did great and will get your card on day soon! Your class had some monsters in it. Very competitive group.

----------


## DHew

Do you feel like you need a bigger chest?

----------


## mrlittleman

Thanks guys. Ya maybe next year. But yes. I need a solid 10lbs imo. I need like 5lbs on my back, couple on my delts, couple chest and arms and then come in a little leaner and I'll have something pretty nice. I've done it every time throw each prep, added size in the right spots and gotten leaner. So toke to just keep doing it

----------


## Cuz

Just wanted to congratulate you. Amazing dedication and work put into that. Super impressive man you will get that pro card

----------


## DHew

Awesome, keep at it. Definitely have a stellar build.

----------


## BG

> You did great and will get your card on day soon! Your class had some monsters in it. Very competitive group.


Agreed 100% and the 10lbs should be mostly upper body so it shouldn't be overwhelmingly hard. You look fuking great man.

----------


## Bowtye8

Wow !! Looked great!!
Sorry I missed the last 45 days here. HAd my own show and a very Novice level...LOL... Just local.
I have some friends that come in close and spit , chew etc for light heavy... Funny shit you see going before weighin's. I came in a 208 and 5% BF... I will start my own thread but its nothing compared to going to for procard. Just local shows.
Again Congrats to you!! you looked great!!

----------


## charger69

You look phenominal. I am by no means at your level, but how do you deal with the head games? Especially the last week. 
I started retaining water 3 days out and gained close to 8 lbs of water. I was able to get back to where I was a week out, but the head games were getting the best of me.

----------


## MuscleScience

> You look phenominal. I am by no means at your level, but how do you deal with the head games? Especially the last week. 
> I started retaining water 3 days out and gained close to 8 lbs of water. I was able to get back to where I was a week out, but the head games were getting the best of me.


Competing isnt to hard until the last week at least for me it isn't. But that last week is harder than about anything you can imagine doing to yourself volunteerily.

----------


## mrlittleman

> You look phenominal. I am by no means at your level, but how do you deal with the head games? Especially the last week. 
> I started retaining water 3 days out and gained close to 8 lbs of water. I was able to get back to where I was a week out, but the head games were getting the best of me.


Head games for me come and go threw the hole prep. I don't have a hard time putting on size it's getting sub 5% is what's hard for me. We all love food but me, my mind makes me feel like I'll never have it again. Lol and for the last week. It almost becomes easier. Don't ask me why or how. Everyone is different. And every prep is different. And thanks

----------


## MuscleScience

> Head games for me come and go threw the hole prep. I don't have a hard time putting on size it's getting sub 5% is what's hard for me. We all love food but me, my mind makes me feel like I'll never have it again. Lol and for the last week. It almost becomes easier. Don't ask me why or how. Everyone is different. And every prep is different. And thanks


For me it's when you start restricting water and dehydrating. That is torture to me. I have not found a way to really combat that. I get so freaking cranky that last week.

----------

